# BUYSELLCYPRUS - anyone had any Dealings ?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

HI all - looking for some feedback regarding the Estate Agent BUYSELLCYPRUS.COM ?

We have contacted them to set up some viewings while we are out for the next week or so in Cyprus - using first half of visit to just drive around and check out various areas - starting based in Paphos but will have a car and looking to check out other areas/districts as well so any recommendations of where to visit/check out would be appreciated.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

.......anyone?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm saying nothing


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> I'm saying nothing


Nöoooooooooooooo.............

:fear: :tape2: :frusty:


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Anyone. Not sworn to secrecy? :bump2:

...and how about some areas to check out? 

Jim


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, we were shown properties with Buysell when we were first looking 6 years ago; not overly impressed as the agent spent to much time whispering with the developers for my liking and kept showing us unsuitable properties. But as said that was 6 years ago and in a different part of the island, (or should I say the better part). 
Can't comment on locations in the west as we prefer the lower humidity of the east, the better beaches and general buzz of the area. And by the way comments that the east shuts down in the winter is pure propaganda.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

JonandGaynor said:


> Ok, we were shown properties with Buysell when we were first looking 6 years ago; not overly impressed as the agent spent to much time whispering with the developers for my liking and kept showing us unsuitable properties. But as said that was 6 years ago and in a different part of the island, (or should I say the better part).
> Can't comment on locations in the west as we prefer the lower humidity of the east, the better beaches and general buzz of the area. And by the way comments that the east shuts down in the winter is pure propaganda.



Thanks again for the useful feedback - much appreciated 

Hopefully it will be better this time - at least we hope so - and wevare only looking at resale properties and have given them a list of properties that we find intetesting as a starting point but time will tell I suppose

We are quite prepared to just walk away if they startbto "stray" from the brief thst we have provided 

Feel free to suggest areas in the eastbof thebisland to visit as we are not "committed" to the Paphos area by any means and are just starting there at the moment but are open to any locations really with a UK expat presence

Jim


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One problem you may find is that their website might not be up to date and some of the properties you have picked out will no longer be available. They will also try to keep hold of you once they get their claws into you and if you have appointments with other agents they will make sure they have extra (usually) totally unsuitable) properties to show you so you miss your appointment with other agents.
Be very firm. Don't let them mess you about and if they are showing your properties that do not meet you criteria tell them so and don't let them waste your time.

They will use any tactics they can think of to stop you going with any other agent.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks Veronica I appreciate the Frank feedback

I will have no hesitation in shutting them down if they mess us about

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Have you tried searching the Internet? You never know what you might find ;-)


----------



## feverpitch (May 1, 2019)

Will look forward to hearing your outcome with them.

Also is bazaraki site any good for properties?


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

13 years ago i tried to buy through Buy Sell. I sat with an agent in his office and told him exactly what I wanted (completed property, resale, with Deeds). He showed me drawings of developments which were under construction. I gave him 3, very clear chances to try to sell me something I wanted and each time he showed me developments under construction. I then explained that he'd lost any chance of making money out of me and walked. I may also have used some strong language because he'd wasted 40 minutes of my time.


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

We dealt with Doug at newhomecyprus.com who found us more than we were looking for. We bought a home as it was perfect for us.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

RE: original question........

:frusty::tape::tape2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

We recently put our home on the market and BuySell were one of the agents we contacted. The person I spoke to said the manager responsible for putting properties on was very busy so we should take the pictures and send them with all the details and they would list it. 

We are not selling our home through BuySell.

Pete


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Good plan I think - one of the properties that we viewed he toldbthe owner to show usvaroundbas he hadn't been there before and I am pretty sure thstbapart from office staff he's the onlynagent there.....

You wouldn't believe some of the excusesbwhy we couldn't view some of our selection 

Also despite sending him our details and our checklist and a list that we were interested in viewing we might as well have just walked in from the street there and then as he had prepared nothing in advance and despite us leaving for a couple of hours to get lunch and pass the time it was still the same when we returned :mad2:


----------

